

Ask HN: What programming language do I use? - nrbafna

I am starting back into programming after two years of hiatus. Previous experience(basic) in C includes pointers, file handling.<p>To start off again, what language do I code in?
C, C++, python, Java, others?
======
lhorie
Depends on what you're doing. Right tool for the job and all that.

C, C++, Java and PHP are popular (according to the Tiobe index). The last 3
can teach you some OOP if you're not already familiar with it.

If you're interested in functional programming, you can learn some stuff from
Lisp, F#, OCaml, Haskell

------
gaiusparx
Common ones are Native mobile apps: Java (Android), Objective-C (iPhone) Web
apps: Python, Ruby, PHP, Javascript

~~~
nrbafna
already into php, js (and jquery), actionscript with mxml in flex and
flashbuilder. Programming not about apps either. What i meant was core
programming, to execute "complex algorithms".

~~~
alifaziz
Go deeper with Java.Super extensive Java libraries will assist you much in
constructing complex algorithm.

------
nimmen
i would go for golang, python, d (learning golang at freetime right now)

~~~
nrbafna
Golang. Is it fully developed. Plus, while learning, one requires an extensive
developer community, wjich might be another hindrance.

